# Check out this awesome shot I managed to get!!!



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh wow, she's beautiful, I love that picture! I'd like to get one of mine in flight. He flies very well, like your baby.  

Did you use a certain setting on your camera? I'm not the best picture taker.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is an amazing shot - well done.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is an awesome shot. I hope someday one of mine flies well enough for me to get a shot like that. So cute.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

thats gorgeous.. well done


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Stunning Photo ! 
Congrats


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, great shot


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

What a great shot!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

how do you get a shot like that they fly so quick lol


----------



## RedFeather (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome shot. Beautiful tailfeathers.


----------



## Miss Parakeet (Jul 6, 2009)

wow tht awsome


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Very Kool...she's coming in for a landing!!!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

love it! I keep trying to get Billy when he's trying to dive bomb my fiance. No luck yet, but when I do i will post!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Man you had to be in the right shot a the right time to get that shot. Well done its a ripper. Even my husband loved it


----------

